# What mods?



## 2004silvergoat (Feb 16, 2009)

Just bought a 2004 GTO with 41,000 miles on it, it already has catback and k&n air filter, what would be the best mods to get me in the 12's


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

2004silvergoat said:


> Just bought a 2004 GTO with 41,000 miles on it, it already has catback and k&n air filter, what would be the best mods to get me in the 12's



Seeing that you already have a Cat Back and CAI you should be around 
13.4 to 13.7 in current shape. Top of your list should be a good Dyno Tune,
ad headers and you might be in the 12's. Ad a cam to that and you will be golden, Or you can leave it as is and add a shot of nitrous


----------



## 2004silvergoat (Feb 16, 2009)

Really trying to stay away from force induction, unless sometime down the road i could get a supercharger, wondering where heads and a cam would get me


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

A tune, DR tires and good driving could possably get you into the high twelves. It depends how low into the twelves you want to go. From there you can add on, gears, cam, headers, suspension, have your heads worked or new heads. The more you spend the faster you will go, but you have to do it smart.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

i hate to say it but the money spent on a catback and intake weren't the best for going fast as they add very little. you didn't say if you were a A4 or M6. it also depends a lot on altitude of the track and the DA that day. my M6 stock got a 13.385 on a good day at 900'. with '04s the A4s were a little slower until you got into more heavy modding. if you have a good DA and track, headers, DRs and a tune you should get into high 12s


----------



## 2004silvergoat (Feb 16, 2009)

the catback and cai came with the car, i didn't buy them afterwards, it's an a4, had to get one so the old lady could drive it also


----------



## jradke123 (Apr 18, 2008)

2004silvergoat said:


> the catback and cai came with the car, i didn't buy them afterwards, it's an a4, had to get one so the old lady could drive it also


hey man i have a 2004 a4 gto to with all the major mods really i have videos on youtube if you want to check them out just pm me


----------



## 2004silvergoat (Feb 16, 2009)

jradke123, what times are you running with your set up? how much did it cost for all those parts?


----------



## jradke123 (Apr 18, 2008)

2004silvergoat said:


> jradke123, what times are you running with your set up? how much did it cost for all those parts?


i have no idea what im running but once the track around here opens i will be up there (atco) but ive beatin high 11's cars before and all together it was about 6-7k


----------

